
Amelia Earhart: New evidence tells of her last days on a Pacific atoll - sakai
http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/2012/0602/Amelia-Earhart-New-evidence-tells-of-her-last-days-on-a-Pacific-atoll-video
======
elithrar
Firstly: I really hope they find her aircraft. I would love to be on the
expedition that finds it.

I'm also surprised it took so long to perform (or at least, publicly announce)
an RF path/propagation analysis on the distress signals. It is likely that
hard information on the received signals was/is low, but it seems crazy that
no-one tried. As an ICT/RF Engineer myself, I'd be interested in seeing the
raw data they used to triangulate her approximate position.

I can't imagine there being a ton of transmitters on the frequencies she could
broadcast to in 1937 (the article states 120 possible signals; which is very
low compared to today!).

------
simonsarris
The island mentioned: <http://goo.gl/maps/fHar>

------
bunderbunder
Skeptoid's comments on TIGHAR's hypothesis:
<http://skeptoid.com/episode.php?id=4295>

News articles always seem to fail to mention that Britain colonized the island
in 1938, about 18 months after Earhart's disappearance. The town was built
just across the main inlet from 'Seven Site', the location where TIGHAR
suggests that Earhart and Noonan spent their final days. The US Coast Guard
operated a station there for a while, too. It was continuously inhabited until
1965, when the colony was abandoned. So there being various human artifacts on
the island is not really a mystery that requires explaining. The island is
rotten with artifacts because it used to be rotten with humans.

It's fairly easy to connect the dots to form a particular picture - all you
have to do is focus on the ones that match the picture you're trying to draw.
Finding a Lockheed Electra 10E in the lagoon would be exciting, of course. But
I'm not sure we should be holding our breath for it.

